# TCR Crossfire for AFX Speed Steer Modification



## jimkelsey (May 7, 2013)

This is my first attempt at making the Tyco Crossfire track for the Speed Steer system. I cut away the wall on one side, essentially created the Tyco Danger Zone, and attached a T-jet track as the inner spacer and T-jet clips to join the track together so that way nothing is permanent. Both track had had broken tabs in the past that I had reglued together, so I didn't feel like I was wasting any valuable pieces. Yes, I soldered the connections together, but those can always be easily undone. 

Slot Car Dan gave me some valuable insight and explanation prior to building this into how the magnatraction greatly affects the experiment, which helped to explain some of the problems I was having. The cars with the stronger magnets kept a straight line until the very end of the track, crashing into the wall. Unfortunately, I am limited by the 15" track length, unless I were to glue two pieces together, which I do not want to do. I have a couple of cars with weaker magnets, which run slower. These were able to cross over fairly easily. 

I am not sure what purpose this track will serve in the future and am not sure how to improve on it with the limitations of how the Aurora slotless track is constructed. At least it was a fun experiment. 

- Jim

https://youtu.be/NCx4ip0


----------



## jimkelsey (May 7, 2013)

Try this link.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCx4ip01SlE


----------

